

Solar City Project To Come Online Just As Subsidies Are Cut - abledon
http://www.technologyreview.com/review/540226/paying-for-solar-power/

======
aharonovich
Well, they did publish some guidance that shows they would manage to drive
down costs by 2017 to be marginally profitable.

